# help for 3 Way Miter



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

any one have experience on making jig for 3 way miter?

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you asking about a compound miter joint such as used with crown molding?

If so a jig is not necessary.

George


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A diagram or picture will help.

When I read 3 way miter I think of a complicated joint between two apron side and a leg for a table.

This is a good FWW article on making this type of joint.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/34825/3-way-miter-joint-chinese-style

I do not think making the construction of this joint is easily adapted for use with jigs.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

I read the fww 227. It is hard to repeat without the jig's help.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

zlzhao said:


> i read the fww 227. It is hard to repeat without the jig's help.


???????????

G


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> ???????????
> 
> G


http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/46953/see-it-in-motion-three-way-miter-joint


----------

